
OpenWrt Community is proud 2 announce the first service release of OpenWrt 19.07 - tapper82
The OpenWrt Community is proud to announce the first service release of
the stable OpenWrt 19.07 series. OpenWrt 19.07.1 incorporates important
security updates for base packages, fixes for 5GHz performance issues and flow
offloading memory leaks as well as new versions of the Linux kernel and fixes
for various devices.<p>----
Selected highlights of this service release are:<p>* Linux kernel updated from 4.14.162 to 4.14.167
 * Important security fixes for opkg and libubox
 * Flow offloading memory leak fixes
 * 5GHz performance fixes
 * Device support fixes for Ubiquiti Rocket M Titanium, Netgear WN2500RP v1,
   Zyxel NSA325, Netgear WNR3500 V2, Archer C6 v2, Ubiquiti EdgeRouter-X,
   Archer C20 v4, Archer C50 v4 Archer MR200, TL-WA801ND v5, HiWiFi HC5962,
   Xiaomi Mi Router 3 Pro, Netgear R6350<p>For a detailed list of changes since 19.07.0 refer to
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;openwrt.org&#x2F;releases&#x2F;19.07&#x2F;changelog-19.07.1<p>----<p>For latest information about the 19.07 series, refer to the wiki at:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;openwrt.org&#x2F;releases&#x2F;19.07&#x2F;<p>To download the v19.07.1 images, navigate to:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;downloads.openwrt.org&#x2F;releases&#x2F;19.07.1&#x2F;<p>As always, a big thank you goes to all our active package maintainers,
testers, documenters, and supporters.<p>Have fun!<p>The OpenWrt Community
======
tapper82
release notes

[https://openwrt.org/releases/19.07/notes-19.07.1](https://openwrt.org/releases/19.07/notes-19.07.1)

